# My Coop and Run (renovated shed)



## rebelboxer (Mar 1, 2016)

Building after work and days off, took about three months to complete.
The girls are happy, so we're happy.
Thanks to all those ideas that "lurking" on this website contributed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unfortunately videos are not a possibility for me. What I can see looks very nice.


----------



## rebelboxer (Mar 1, 2016)

This is what we had to work with; i.e., before the after..


----------



## rebelboxer (Mar 1, 2016)

robin416 said:


> Unfortunately videos are not a possibility for me. What I can see looks very nice.


 Thanks.
I grew up in Dothan.
You close to there ??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, Dothan is about 40 mins from me. We've lived here just over three years now. This area was the right choice for us. So, you know your hometown has my vote.

The group, when they're here, really enjoy seeing projects coming together.

I just realized there's a concrete pad there. As long as we don't end up in the deep freeze this year you're going to really like that when having to do a clean out.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

rebelboxer said:


> Building after work and days off, took about three months to complete.
> The girls are happy, so we're happy.
> Thanks to all those ideas that "lurking" on this website contributed.


It's beautiful! Nice work! I live in Florida too, south of Brooksville.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

so many great ideas!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Very nice set up. Excellent job.


----------



## Freezerfeet (Nov 11, 2016)

Love it! Nice job!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Just beautiful!!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Awesome!!!I'm jealous.Looks like a lot of time and money went into that.With all the treated lumber and supports,your coop and pen will last a long time.Enjoy your chickens!


----------



## rebelboxer (Mar 1, 2016)

chickenqueen said:


> Awesome!!!I'm jealous.Looks like a lot of time and money went into that.With all the treated lumber and supports,your coop and pen will last a long time.Enjoy your chickens!


Thanks !!
It was a labor of luv..................


----------

